# Mt. Snow 2/26-2/27-2010- Storm pics



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

This is going to be a big TR. Get a coffee or a beverage. 

This adventure started around noon on Wednesday when the Freeze Alarm at the house kept calling me. It was still calling me 7 hours later, so I decided a ride up to VT was in order. 

I left the house at 9PM. I figured I'd set the cc at 74mph, crank the tunes and 2 hours later I'd be there. 

15-20 minutes to the ride, this @ Exit 25, 91, Northbound: 












Tractor Trailer fire: Highway shut for one hour.WTF! I knew at this point, it was going to be a long ride. 

No pics of the next "event". I'm at the covered bridge on route 30...there's a guy with his hazzards on blocking the bridge. It's a younger dude, he partially ripped the belly pan off his Audi A4...it's dragging and he can't really get anywhere. I offer to help. Another dude rolls by in a MKIV Jetta. He's got tools and a ton of VW/Audi fasteners. About 30 minutes later, I'm off and rolling. 

It's now 12:30AM. I head up our road...which gets worse the farther up I go. I lock the t-case in the Jeep...it actually slips more. I get to the house....25" of heavy wet snow...and the driveway isn't plowed and it's raining out. Lovely. :lol:

So I dig out a spot for the Jeep...with light from the Jeep. 





















It's 45F inside the houe. I get a fire going and just check on things. I go to bed around 2AM. I don't open my eyes until 8:30AM. 

I was going to try to hit the mountain, but I just had too much to do. Some daylight pics of the snow. 

Our neighbor's place: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That line was sagging so much, the town truck had to slow down when going under it:










The power came on around 5 or 6PM on Thursday. It was out for a total of 30 hours. Our driveway was finally plowed out too.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

Friday, 2/26. 

In all the excitement, I forget the darn camera. BB pics will have to do. 

Skiing was good! Although, there was a decent amount of crust on the new stuff, so you had to watch out. As the day progressed, the new snow covered the crust. 

Snow was slightly deep...even on the groomers: 






The Mt. Snow groomers! They were so awesome to watch roll by in a cloud of snow as the engines chugged away and emitted that lovely diesel low rumble exhaust note. 
















The lifts that day were interesting. They were running Canyon and Ego on the main face. The line to Canyon was nuts. I think people like standing in lines...as long as it's a high speed lift. We lapped Ego for hours. The North Face opened after lunch. Talk about sweet! Plummet skied really really well! The snow was starting to pile up.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

Saturday....

This day delivered. Capital "D" Delivered. Best day of the season, hands down. 

It's snowed all night...9-12" of new snow. 

First tracks was nutty...biggest turnout ever. I talked to a few people who said they've never made it to First Tracks, but this was the day they had to. 

Jeep:





Us heading north on Rt 30





No pic available of the guy in a FWD car holding up a line of 5-6 vehicle. Refused to pull over. He was passed by a few locals and a few flatlanders...us included. 

First tracks line:





First Tracks: Did Uncles first. I took a nice $hitter halfway down. Felt nothing because there was so much snow. 2nd run, did shootout. 

After first tracks, we're up top. We were going to hit Cascade. A patroler walks up behind us and drops the rope to Plummet. We were the second ppl down the trail. 











Some woods off of Plummet; a little bit down from "The Wall"










The amount of snow was unreal. What a difference from less than a week ago:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

Ripcord. Outfrigginstanding. It skied so nicely. 






And one more of the summit lodge:





We hit Sunbrook next:





A few lifts weren't running due to icing. The Mt. Snow team was working their butts off to get things open. They really did a helluva job given how much snow and weather was thrown at them in a matter of days. 

Beartrap line:





Line at the Grand Summit...nuts! 











So now we have a choice to make...what the heck do we do? The lines are nuts! 





Answer: MidStation! 




(Root, that's a Blackberry Wheat)

More pics of the base area:















And how do you cap off an awesome day of skiing? You visit with vcunning and fam...at the Snow Bar just outside his condo at Glen(N) Run.

I'm in awe at the awesomeness:


----------



## Euler (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice report Glenn!  I never feel like stopping to snap pix, so I'm glad you do it.  That's a boatload of snow and lines like I've never seen!  Was that the singles line at the Summit Express snaking back practically to the Ego chair, or is it that the line for Ego was so long it practically went to the end of the Express line?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

Euler said:


> Nice report Glenn!  I never feel like stopping to snap pix, so I'm glad you do it.  That's a boatload of snow and lines like I've never seen!  Was that the singles line at the Summit Express snaking back practically to the Ego chair, or is it that the line for Ego was so long it practically went to the end of the Express line?




Thanks! It's sometimes a PITA to pull out the camera when I have my mitts on. But the pics are great to look at aftewards. Makes it all worth it. I really wanted to get pics post storm. It dropped so much snow in only days. 

That's the line to Ego...snaking all the way back to the singles line from the Grand. It was really insane. I've never seen lines like that there! 

Again, a big "THANKS"! To the folks at the mountain who worked for days in a row to get lifts dug out and de-iced. It was so busy, they had people from outside of Mountain Ops helping out with the effort. 


Random note: As of the weekend of 2/20, Mount Snow had 57" of snow for the entire season. This storm dropped 54" in about 4 days. :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome TR!  Great pics Glenn.


----------



## roark (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy insane lines batman!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats just nuts...hate long lines...why I go to Platt.


----------



## reefer (Mar 2, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!! report and pictures.

Thank god we never headed for Bear Trap Saturday! Yikes! The single line was the way to go on the face, or Ego Alley singles. They were letting (4) singles get together for a fouresome quite consistently. It was pretty much ski on the Noth Face after lunch. In the morning complete chaos.........but still a great vibe because of the conditions - and we were all in it together. The best part is when someone would screw up getting on the lift, a roar of boooooooos would reign down upon them!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2010)

roark said:


> Holy insane lines batman!



what he said ^^


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2010)

Great TR Glenn! Right down to seeing that the storm didn't effect the Blackbearry wheat coming out of the taps in The Midstation! S was most impressed with the view looking out of the summit lodge - she's pretty sure I would have needed to NW crawling on my hands and knees to get in/out of there! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Great TR Glenn! Right down to seeing that the storm didn't effect the Blackbearry wheat coming out of the taps in The Midstation! S was most impressed with the view looking out of the summit lodge - she's pretty sure I would have needed to NW crawling on my hands and knees to get in/out of there! :lol:



Jeff, 
We all thanked you for leaving the area so this wonderful snow could fall. We had a few beers in your honnor at Vince's place Saturday night. :beer:


----------



## vcunning (Mar 2, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Jeff,
> We all thanked you for leaving the area so this wonderful snow could fall. We had a few beers in your honnor at Vince's place Saturday night. :beer:



Don't worry Jeff . . . new keg coming up this weekend.  oh, never mind you won't be there ;_


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2010)

great pics glenn.

lovin that bar too.  :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Mar 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> lovin that bar too.  :lol:



Let me know when you're in town.  But hurry, it's melting (beach umbrellas and chairs are out now).


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Don't worry Jeff . . . new keg coming up this weekend.  oh, never mind you won't be there ;_



I actually told E's instructor at Deer Valley today, who was lamenting about the overall lack of fresh snow in Utah this season (snowpack is 1/2 to maybe 2/3rds of normal right now in the Wasatch) that he should expect some good storms starting Sunday and continuing into next week, since we'll be heading back East then   :lol:


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I actually told E's instructor at Deer Valley today, who was lamenting about the overall lack of fresh snow in Utah this season (snowpack is 1/2 to maybe 2/3rds of normal right now in the Wasatch) that he should expect some good storms starting Sunday and continuing into next week, since we'll be heading back East then   :lol:


  I will be heading west on the 17th.  My streak is unbroken.  Expect massive dumps


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2010)

billski said:


> I will be heading west on the 17th.  My streak is unbroken.  Expect massive dumps



Could you take Jeff with you for a few days? We could use some snow before the weekend of the 20th. 8)


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Could you take Jeff with you for a few days? We could use some snow before the weekend of the 20th. 8)



IIRC, the snow follows Billski.  So the snow on the 17th will be out west.


----------

